# Recommend a Churchwarden?



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to pick up a churchwarden, and I'm not sure what kinds/brands are worthwhile.
Should I buy new or estate?

Any info will help.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Churchwarden Pipes


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

So all of those are quality?

And are recommending buying one new?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally don't buy used pipes unless its from another trusted BOTL on Puff!
The vendor is an excellent one used by many so anything he sells he stands behind.
Of course always keep in mind you get what you pay for.
I am a noob at pipes and still learning myself!
I am sure one of the more experienced brothers will chime in and give you more input.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Fraze said:


> So all of those are quality?
> 
> And are recommending buying one new?


Tony gave you a great vendor - I've had good experiences with them as well. All of my pipes - except for my cobs - have been estate pipes. No problems there. Wardens are already cheap though, so there wouldn't be any real savings to be had from buying that way with a warden, IMO.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

How about something a bit different? A Ropp Cherrywood Churchwarden. This would be estate as they stopped manufacture altogether in 1991 (some new ones still on the market though - rather humdrum briars). They are cheap as chips and there are usually some available on eBay. I've just looked on the US site and none there at the moment. There is this: Vintage Smoking Pipe RARE Giant Ropp | eBay but it ain't a Ropp and certainly not rare.

Here are two of mine. The top one is a "De Luxe" - about 12 inches total length; dates from the 1960s, I think. The bottom one is also "De Luxe" but from about the 1970 or early 1980s. Not really a Churchwarden - just a bloody big classic Cherrywood. These are quite common; the "real" Churchwarden less so. Both are good smokers. Don't worry about cracks in the bowl; a lot of them do this.

View attachment 72737


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

All good suggestions so far. Also check out Savinelli (Italian quality at great price), Peterson (classic churchwarden styles, but a higher price) and Johs (handmade and danish style). All make a good churchwarden. Or if you like meer perhaps an Altinok. Savinelli also makes the Bing's, Byron's and Clark's Favorites lines and the Quandale which are sort of semi-churchwardens in the 8" range. Here's a video I did a while back on a Bing's Favorite in their unusual Black & White version. They come in many traditional styles as well, so don't let the B&W throw you. The video will give you an idea of their length and size however:






It you don't want to watch the entire video, there are some good pictures of the Bing's Favorite at the end.

The Quandale takes the Savinelli balsa filter (which you don't have to use) but the other Savinelli churchwardens do not.

As for estate pipes I'd recommend you start here:

http://www.pulversbriar.com

Marty Pulvers is a legend in the pipe world, a really decent guy, and he knows just about as much about pipes as anyone around. Just reading the descriptions on his site is an education in pipe quality and history. He often has churchwardens.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

How about something _really_ different?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...bacco-e-bay-acquisitions-201.html#post3719808

Stem and pipe can be purchased here - 'Forever' Stems


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just picked up this one, I'll let you know when it gets here.

Savinelli's are always a good choice too.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> How about something _really_ different?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...bacco-e-bay-acquisitions-201.html#post3719808
> 
> Stem and pipe can be purchased here - 'Forever' Stems


This one gave me a case of serious cob envy.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Knew it wouldn't take long for one to turn up...

Vintage Long Ropp Deluxe C19 Tobacco Pipe 10 1 2 inch Cherry Wood France | eBay

Looks quite a nice one. But certainly not 19th Century. 1970s or even early 1980s.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I recommend having a churchwarden stem made for a standard pipe that you either already have or buy new. I did this, and am glad this is the route I went. I find I don't use the long stem often enough to justify having a standalone churchwarden.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

That makes a lot of sense Derrick. Any idea how much a custom cw stem would cost to fit a specific pipe? I could see going the Forever stem route since they fit all of the MMs. Then you could get a good feel for how often you reach for the longer pipe before deciding to pull the trigger on a stand alone cw.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I had Dan Boswell make a churchwarden stem for one of the pipes I bought at the shop when I was there. I think they charged me $25 for the stem.


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

General Cobwarden was $35. 25 for the forever stem an 10 for the General. I'm new to pipes and even newer to churchwardens. I've only smoked General Cobwarden a few times now since his arrival. He's definitely made me a fan of the churchwarden style. The smoke was cooler and seemingly more flavorful from the few tobaccos I've tried thus far. Whatever churchwarden you decide to do or try, I think you'll end up with a pipe you'll enjoy.


----------

